
LiveJournal Founder Brad Fitzpatrick "actually, little-known fact: I don't work on LJ, and haven't in a while" - staunch
http://brad.livejournal.com/2324293.html
======
staunch
SixApart bought LiveJournal over a year ago and it looks like the honeymoon
period is over. SixApart also added additional advertising that Brad objected
to. Now they're causing a "user revolt".

